# Hello from California



## kingy9467 (Jul 31, 2014)

Hey Everyone, I'm here to hopefully learn a bit more. I'm relatively new to mice and just had my first litters. I'm really excited to see what kind of markings show on the newborns.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## kingy9467 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

